# Seymour duncan Alpha Omega pickups.



## Cobhc221 (May 1, 2015)

Mark seriously went all out on these pickups. not only do they sound incredibly clear and punchy. they go far and beyond with any tones you want.

im super stoked that mark is getting his credit where credit was definitely due. 

even tho they're going to be Custom Shop only $$$$ they'll be worth it.

im not too fond of the Jugg-set from BKP. so, im expecting the mrakys to be awsum.


----------



## oneblackened (May 2, 2015)

It really does seem like the guitarists in Periphery who aren't Misha have better signature stuff! The Titans are awesome also.


----------



## jbguitarking (May 2, 2015)

Is there an ETA on these bad boys yet? I really want to try them out, I'm after a new set of pickups as the Juggs aren't working too well in one of my guitars, way too fat sounding.

Didn't realise they were going to be custom shop only though, kind of puts me off them a bit tbh.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2015)

...because you own a set?


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 2, 2015)

^^

No further comments.


----------



## Scott Olson (May 4, 2015)

jbguitarking said:


> Is there an ETA on these bad boys yet? I really want to try them out, I'm after a new set of pickups as the Juggs aren't working too well in one of my guitars, way too fat sounding.
> 
> Didn't realise they were going to be custom shop only though, kind of puts me off them a bit tbh.



Should be about three weeks a this point.


----------



## jbguitarking (May 27, 2015)

Still no news on these yet?


----------



## Petie (May 28, 2015)

jbguitarking said:


> Still no news on these yet?



Why yes, in fact. 

Alpha & Omega Pickups - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop


----------



## jbguitarking (May 29, 2015)

Shame they're custom shop only, maybe they'll become a production run at some point but I'm not paying that much money for them, paid a lot for some BKP's and wasn't really that pleased with them. Don't believe the hype!!


----------



## JeffHenneman (May 29, 2015)

I seen that video about those pickups last night. They sounded really good. Kinda pricey but they seem like they may be worth it. That PRS of his looks amazing also.


----------



## Lemons (May 29, 2015)

Step 1: praise gear you don't have
Step 2: ????
Step 3: profit.


----------



## btbg (May 29, 2015)

$325 for SD pickups.

Haha. I'll wait for the fanboys to chime in.


----------



## androponic (May 29, 2015)

I am curious for info on these as well. Any update cant happen fast enough.
Just saw the 325.00 pricetag. They must output the frequency spectrum that summons demons.


----------



## Zhysick (May 30, 2015)

Aren't BKPs even a bit more expensive? (around 350$)

I don't think SD Custom Shop is less quality than BKP...

But yes, it's awesome how someone can praise a product that hasn't been sold yet...


----------



## RobbYoung (May 30, 2015)

If they were costing SD more to make, I'd understand it, but honestly not that much.



Zhysick said:


> Aren't BKPs even a bit more expensive? (around 350$)


Comparing them to BKP:
Pair of uncovered 6 String Painkillers - £204
Minus UK Sales Tax (20%) - £163
So in USD pre-shipping they're $250.
If you fellas are having to pay $75+ for shipping I seriously feel for you.


----------



## jbguitarking (May 30, 2015)

I had a quick look online at a US shop (I'm from the UK btw) and for a set of BKP Juggs it was around $330 anyways so a pretty comparable price.


----------



## Zhysick (May 30, 2015)

Well, yes, Juggs are a bit more expensive than other models and I said 350$ considering the price of covered 7 strings, which is not the case here... 

Anyway, SD custom shop and BKP are more or less the same price so...

I don't have that problem, I'm in Ireland and I don't want these SD pups but you know... sometimes is hard to understand why people are complaining about the price of something while it cost more or less the same as other "good quality" pups like BKP...


----------



## ThrashnBash (May 31, 2015)

You guys do know your not just paying for the pickuos right? It comes with bonus stuff, as well.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 31, 2015)

That's about what they charge for any custom shop humbucker set. You're paying for MJ's touch. It's worth it.


----------



## chassless (May 31, 2015)

ThrashnBash said:


> You guys do know your not just paying for the pickuos right? It comes with bonus stuff, as well.



like what?


----------



## Malkav (May 31, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, they do sound good in the video, and I hope that they do in fact sound good for real as well. That being said Keith Merrow knows how to mix really well and has a lot of very nice gear, which does kinda help a bit, I think it's safe to say that only time will really tell.

It'd sure be nice if companies put out dry D.I's of their pickups though, it'd be the next best thing to actually getting to try them out in real life.


----------



## Demiurge (May 31, 2015)

chassless said:


> like what?



The site says that the pickups come with stickers and a USB drive of the new album that people who will spend $325 on signature pickups of the 4th most-prominent guitar player of the band probably don't already have... right.


----------



## btbg (May 31, 2015)

ThrashnBash said:


> You guys do know your not just paying for the pickuos right? It comes with bonus stuff, as well.



A usb stick?



sevenstringj said:


> That's about what they charge for any custom shop humbucker set. You're paying for MJ's touch. It's worth it.



If that's what you need to tell yourself to justify your pickup purchase, go ahead. I'll take any other SD pickups or Dimarzio pickups that can sound exactly the same for less money.


----------



## narad (May 31, 2015)

If you think all pickups sound the same you can probably just do everyone a favor and stay outside of the pickups subforum, since nothing we're going to discuss in here is relevant to you.

And while I can't say MJ's touch is worth it, she's only one person, so naturally the price is going to be higher.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 1, 2015)

Lemons said:


> Step 1: praise gear you don't have
> Step 2: ????
> Step 3: profit.


 
Well if it works for the Underpants Gnomes, why not gear? 



narad said:


> And while I can't say MJ's touch is worth it, she's only one person, so naturally the price is going to be higher.


 
She does a pretty damn good job nailing down tones I've asked for, or tone qualities. For what they do, the SD custom shop is pretty sweet. I don't like most of what the brand makes but since having a few down at the custom shop I'm happy with them as an alternative to BKP and others. Plus they are the only shop that will customize the sound you want with whatever kind of description you give them. Most other brands will just give you recommendations of models for the sound you are after in a particular guitar. I'm glad SD actually tries.

I'd like to try these, but I'm not fanboying fapping myself to sleep over it.


----------



## Petie (Jun 2, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> She does a pretty damn good job nailing down tones I've asked for, or tone qualities. For what they do, the SD custom shop is pretty sweet.



I've told this story before but I asked MJ to make me a pickup that sounded like sunlight through a glass of beer, the feel of freshly sanded maple and the taste of creme brulee. 

Turns out you need Alnico 8 and a more moderate wind for that. Who knew? She nailed it.


----------



## btbg (Jun 2, 2015)

narad said:


> If you think all pickups sound the same you can probably just do everyone a favor and stay outside of the pickups subforum, since nothing we're going to discuss in here is relevant to you.


 
Apparently all of the butthurt affected your ability to read. Or interpret. Or both.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## narad (Jun 3, 2015)

btbg said:


> Apparently all of the butthurt affected your ability to read. Or interpret. Or both.



I don't know what you were trying to say with "I'll take any other SD pickups or Dimarzio pickups that can sound exactly the same" that wouldn't imply that any SD or Dimarzio pickup could sound exactly the same (apologies if English is not your first language). And you're still talking about pickups you've never played, so I don't understand how you'd ever be in a informed position to comment on which other pickups sound exactly the same.


----------



## Lemons (Jun 3, 2015)

I think he was suggesting that the duncan customshop is exactly the same as the standard production line, not that I'm agreeing or disagreeing seeing as I've never tried any custom shop duncans. 

Also protip btbg, calling someone butthurt instead of clarifying what you meant is not a great look.


----------



## narad (Jun 3, 2015)

Lemons said:


> I think he was suggesting that the duncan customshop is exactly the same as the standard production line, not that I'm agreeing or disagreeing seeing as I've never tried any custom shop duncans.



It crossed my mind, but there are ways to say literally that, unambiguously, and then why bring up DiMarzios in there? Anyway, I'm sure it's not overly important to clarify that point unless he happens to be one of the few people on the planet that's done enough extensive comparisons between comparable SD and SD CS pickups to make that claim.

But on topic...I wrote the custom shop a few days ago to get a quote on these and still have not heard anything :-/


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 3, 2015)

narad said:


> But on topic...I wrote the custom shop a few days ago to get a quote on these and still have not heard anything :-/



It's best to call them. Preferably in the morning. I once sent an email and never heard back. But you're in London. I'd try PM'ing Scott Olson on the Duncan forum. He's good about communicating and could probably get the ball rolling. If that don't work, I'd go with BKP or another custom shop in that hemisphere.


----------



## btbg (Jun 3, 2015)

Lemons said:


> Also protip btbg, calling someone butthurt instead of clarifying what you meant is not a great look.



Thanks for the "protip", mate. I don't however recall writing a stutter into my initial comment.

I'm just saying the price of these is absurd given that there are likely dozens of other pickups that will yield just as sufficient results at a much lower cost.

English is my first language, and if you didn't gather what I meant from my original statement then I'm going to suggest it's not I who is faced with the language barrier here.

Anyhow, back on topic. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Zado (Jun 3, 2015)

...and I though Schecter USA pups were expensive


----------



## technomancer (Jun 3, 2015)

Time to knock it off you two. Can't afford / don't want to pay for boutique / hand wound pickups? Great, don't. We don't need ten posts complaining about it.



narad said:


> But on topic...I wrote the custom shop a few days ago to get a quote on these and still have not heard anything :-/



Clearly you were too busy arguing to notice the link earlier in the thread that linked to the page to order them  (unless of course you were looking at doing a true custom set of these, in which case my apologies).

Mark Holcomb Alpha & Omega Pickups - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop


----------



## narad (Jun 3, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Clearly you were too busy arguing to notice the link earlier in the thread that linked to the page to order them  (unless of course you were looking at doing a true custom set of these, in which case my apologies).
> 
> Mark Holcomb Alpha & Omega Pickups - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop



Yea, looking at a true custom set and custom covers, though in terms of winds I'm suggesting these as a starting point. If anyone has seen chrome 7-string covers from SD please drop me a line to let me know!


----------



## Petie (Jun 4, 2015)

narad said:


> It crossed my mind, but there are ways to say literally that, unambiguously, and then why bring up DiMarzios in there? Anyway, I'm sure it's not overly important to clarify that point unless he happens to be one of the few people on the planet that's done enough extensive comparisons between comparable SD and SD CS pickups to make that claim.



I've heard of people getting the Custom Shop to build versions of production-model pickups just because they like knowing MJ or Derek worked on their pickup. But I guess the real fun is that you can describe a sound and they'll make it, from something pretty out-there like my pickup to something like a refinement of an existing design, eg: "I'd like a pickup that sounds like the JB but with about 25% less midrange growl and about 10% less output." And they keep extensive notes on everything so you can then call them up a decade later and order another one. I've seen the notes from orders stretching back to the 70s.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 4, 2015)

I want a pink Black Winter now....


----------



## Petie (Jun 4, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> I want a pink Black Winter now....



I've seen 'em and they're spectacular, haha. 

When I was there in January MJ made a set of 78 Models with Black Winter-meets-BooBucker styling.


----------



## Cobhc221 (Jun 18, 2015)

i actually decided not to get them.

after finding out for a 7 string set....it'd cost me $370 for a set....so! im just going to by some black winters


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 20, 2015)

lol


----------



## MrakShores (Jul 10, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> That's about what they charge for any custom shop humbucker set. You're paying for MJ's touch. It's worth it.



True. While the price is higher than I'd ideally want, it is very much par for the course for SD CS. And yes, MJ's touch is worth every penny.


----------



## MrakShores (Jul 10, 2015)

Demiurge said:


> The site says that the pickups come with stickers and a USB drive of the new album that people who will spend $325 on signature pickups of the 4th most-prominent guitar player of the band probably don't already have... right.



Harsh. Well, 4th out of 6 ain't bad, eh???


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 10, 2015)

btbg said:


> A usb stick?
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you need to tell yourself to justify your pickup purchase, go ahead. I'll take any other SD pickups or Dimarzio pickups that can sound exactly the same for less money.



While I disagree that they all "sound exactly the same for less money," I would never in a million years spend that much money on some magnets and copper wire. I think the current going rate for most pickups is a tad pricey but that's what they go for, and that's what I'm willing to pay. For $350 you're way better off putting that towards an entirely different guitar or a new amp and having a much more dramatic effect on your tone. But to each their own.


----------



## bnzboy (Jul 12, 2015)

Alpha is very clear sounding pickup. It is probably the brightest neck pickup I have ever tried. Omega is tight (not harsh) and sounds very "tubular". They ain't made of unicorn blood or .... like that...they are good pickups. I personally am happy with them in my PRS Holcomb Burst model. Interested to see how they would sound in a different guitar but they are quite expensive.


----------



## 8195229 (Jul 18, 2015)

oneblackened said:


> It really does seem like the guitarists in Periphery who aren't Misha have better signature stuff! The Titans are awesome also.



Wat?

They all have equally nice sig products. The titans, juggernauts, and A/O set are great. And all of theyre guitars are crazy.

It's almost like people are getting butthurt for no reason. If $325 is too much, then don't buy and that's it. Not try to stand on a pedestal and say these are not worth it. If it makes someone enjoy playing guitar that much more, why do other have to shoot that down?

In other words: just shut up. You basic bitches.


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 27, 2015)

Necro bumping this a bit. Any other guys out there who have tried these? How'd they compare to other pickups you own? I'm thinking about throwing a set of these into a JPXI for the hell of it. The CL/LF are getting taken out no matter what so it's either this set or the original JP pups from the early EBMM JP's.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 27, 2015)

The teenage fanboys really need to get themselves in check 

You guys will buy anything with Periphery. Even if you've never heard what the gear actually does. 

The fact is that Periphery is a band that wants to make money like all bands, so they are just going to exploit the fact that they have a legion of fan boys and put out signature everything because fan boys are idiots.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 27, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> I want a pink Black Winter now....



I want Kawasabi green/Slime green ones.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 27, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> The teenage fanboys really need to get themselves in check
> 
> You guys will buy anything with Periphery. Even if you've never heard what the gear actually does.
> 
> The fact is that Periphery is a band that wants to make money like all bands, so they are just going to exploit the fact that they have a legion of fan boys and put out signature everything because fan boys are idiots.



Completely agree with you there, but at least they put out cool signature gear.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 28, 2015)

Lemons said:


> Completely agree with you there, but at least they put out cool signature gear.



I'l agree there. They get more validity in general because they typically use high end gear. But at a certain point, these 300+ dollar pickups from a guy practically no one knows are silly. 
John Petrucci pickups dont cost 300+ bucks and that guy is more of a guitar legend than anyone in periphery will ever even come close to. Its just taking advantage of fanboys IMO. But I guess the bandwagon rolls on.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 28, 2015)

The neck pickup is of interest to me. I love the vintage voicing of a PAF and the voicings of some single coils, but you lose the quack when you wind them hot enough to match the volume of a hotter bridge pickup, like the Dimarzio Evolution. Doing this under a high gain application increases the challenge of getting that same tone.

This neck pickup is closer at least, like a louder Alnico Pro II.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 29, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I'l agree there. They get more validity in general because they typically use high end gear. But at a certain point, these 300+ dollar pickups from a guy practically no one knows are silly.
> John Petrucci pickups dont cost 300+ bucks and that guy is more of a guitar legend than anyone in periphery will ever even come close to. Its just taking advantage of fanboys IMO. But I guess the bandwagon rolls on.



I guess I can't complain since I'm a Bareknuckle fanboy, so I'm willing to spend $300 on a set of pickups with nobody's name on it


----------



## nistley (Oct 30, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I'l agree there. They get more validity in general because they typically use high end gear. But at a certain point, these 300+ dollar pickups from a guy practically no one knows are silly.
> John Petrucci pickups dont cost 300+ bucks and that guy is more of a guitar legend than anyone in periphery will ever even come close to. Its just taking advantage of fanboys IMO. But I guess the bandwagon rolls on.



That's actually the point? Signature gear is good because it gives you the tone you want, not because it teaches you how to play. I like my Juggernauts like I like my Gilbert instruction videos, and I really hate his tone, haha.


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Jan 10, 2016)

This thread needs less people calling each other 'butthurt' and more people who've tried these expressing their opinions


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 12, 2016)

I would like a set of these in my 7 string. I really like my Pegasus/Sentient set, but feel like these would be better balanced. Anyone know when or where these are available? Outside of the custom shop that is


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 12, 2016)

Djimbo said:


> I would like a set of these in my 7 string. I really like my Pegasus/Sentient set, but feel like these would be better balanced. Anyone know when or where these are available? Outside of the custom shop that is



I messaged SD a few months ago if they plan on putting this model into standard production and they said they didn't have any plans to do so. To my knowledge they still have a fair amount of the original run of 6 string humbuckers, so I'm guessing they wont do production models until they sell their current stock.

If you want a 7 string version you can go through the SD Custom Shop and on the order form say "i want a 7 string version of the SD Alpha/Omega" and they will make it for you. Of course you are paying custom shop prices and not regular production model price though. 

Honestly, I think if they put this set into regular production they would see a lot of sales. The CS prices are a little steep for the average consumer.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 8, 2017)

Duncan possibly revealing Alpha/Omega pickups as production model at NAMM? 
Here is a tweet I received the other day:

https://twitter.com/SeymourDuncan/status/817969519243079680


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 10, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Duncan possibly revealing Alpha/Omega pickups as production model at NAMM?
> Here is a tweet I received the other day:
> 
> https://twitter.com/SeymourDuncan/status/817969519243079680



They've been so back and forth on it, holding out, and giving conflicting info. Somewhat annoying. If they make them, they will sell to some degree, and I'm all about extra 7 string models I don't have to order from the custom shop. I will not be surprised if they release them at NAMM, and a bit frustrated if they don't. Just say yes, but it will be a while with no ETA, instead of back and forth or even telling us completely false info. 

In the meantime, the Black Winter gets all my attention and I'm happy with that. I like the A/O set in my Holcomb Core, but I love the BW's (AV and A8) much more.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I ordered a Custom Shop Omega a while back and it's awesome. Ordered another one for another guitar a month ago and it arrived... totally different output and DCR. WTF. I sent it back and they are gonna see what's up. But you'd think they'd have this sort of thing on file...

If they do a real production run of these, they'll sell out fast. These are the best pickups I've tried.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 11, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> I ordered a Custom Shop Omega a while back and it's awesome. Ordered another one for another guitar a month ago and it arrived... totally different output and DCR. WTF. I sent it back and they are gonna see what's up. But you'd think they'd have this sort of thing on file...
> 
> If they do a real production run of these, they'll sell out fast. These are the best pickups I've tried.



That is weird. What were the values? From what I've seen online the Omega was around 13 K and the Alpha around 7.7K

Yeah I will probably grab a 7-string set myself for my PRS SE 7.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 11, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That is weird. What were the values? From what I've seen online the Omega was around 13 K and the Alpha around 7.7K
> 
> Yeah I will probably grab a 7-string set myself for my PRS SE 7.



This new Omega arrived at 16.3k. They obviously overwound it and they hand-write the DCR on the box, along with "Omega." So you'd think they would realize something was wrong at that point.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 11, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> This new Omega arrived at 16.3k. They obviously overwound it and they hand-write the DCR on the box, along with "Omega." So you'd think they would realize something was wrong at that point.



Yeah that's weird for sure!
Hopefully it all gets sorted out soon and hopefully make it up to you some way as well (small discount or something).


----------



## jemfloral (Jan 12, 2017)

FWIW, when I contacted the custom shop to see about an Alpha/Omega 8 set they told me that they couldn't do it. No real reasoning why they couldn't either. I was pretty frustrated with that response seeing as they're a _custom_ shop, which to me means they should be able to build any pickup requested, especially since they already made a set for Mrak's 8.

I do love the 6 string Alpha / Omega in the Holcomb PRS SE that I have though!


----------



## Malkav (Jan 13, 2017)

Confirmed for NAMM:

http://www.namm.org/thenammshow/2017/exhibitor-news/seymour-duncan-expand-offerings-winter-namm

Already put a Powerstage 700 on order for myself :3


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2017)

Malkav said:


> Confirmed for NAMM:
> 
> http://www.namm.org/thenammshow/2017/exhibitor-news/seymour-duncan-expand-offerings-winter-namm
> 
> Already put a Powerstage 700 on order for myself :3



aww yeahh now i can finally try out a pair of these.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 13, 2017)

WTF. So I order an Omega from the custom shop and it arrives with the wrong specs. Yet they are putting them into production now? I'm gonna have to all them and see what's up.


----------



## bpprox22 (Jan 19, 2017)

More Confirmation:

Both are $129
http://www.seymourduncan.com/pickup/mark-holcomb-alpha
http://www.seymourduncan.com/pickup/mark-holcomb-omega


----------



## jerm (Jan 19, 2017)

Why were these originally more than most standard production Seymour Duncan? Are they scatterwound or anything?

That's one of the reason the BKP can charge more, they're scatterwound which needs to be done by hand.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2017)

jerm said:


> Why were these originally more than most standard production Seymour Duncan? Are they scatterwound or anything?
> 
> That's one of the reason the BKP can charge more, they're scatterwound which needs to be done by hand.



They were a limited run in the duncan custom shop originally so they cost $$$


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope they offer a Trembucker version


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 19, 2017)

Mark also posted this:
Release: March 1st
Prices: $249 (6 string), $279 (7 string) and $299 (8-string)

Happy for Mark, but disappointed at how high the prices are. Might have to settle on the Pegasus/Sentient for my PRS SE-7 instead, considering the price difference is $90.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 19, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Mark also posted this:
> Release: March 1st
> Prices: $249 (6 string), $279 (7 string) and $299 (8-string)
> 
> Happy for Mark, but disappointed at how high the prices are. Might have to settle on the Pegasus/Sentient for my PRS SE-7 instead, considering the price difference is $90.



$90 ain't a lot of money. Maybe hold off on a couple beer runs instead. Priorities.

The price is on par with a few other signature models so nothing crazy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 19, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> $90 ain't a lot of money. Maybe hold off on a couple beer runs instead. Priorities.
> 
> The price is on par with a few other signature models so nothing crazy.



$90 isn't a lot of money, no, but for someone in my position it is (in terms of purchasing something like pickups). 

I wouldn't say they are really in the price range of other sig models, aside from the Loomis sigs (at least the black chrome versions). The Slash, Dimebag, Mustaine, Thompson, Gus G, and Cazares are all cheaper (some significantly more than others). 

This isn't to say that the price isn't justified (due to production costs or whatever), but I was hoping that the price would be around the Nazgul/Pegasus-Sentient or Black Winter pricing. Again, the price is the price, I'm just saying that the price is a little high for passive production Duncan pickups in comparison to most of their other offerings.

Plus, weren't you complaining that they put the Omega into regular production after ordering an Omega from the custom shop (aside from the fact that they messed up the wind- which you are justified in being upset about)? The difference is only $30 for a custom shop vs. production Omega


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 19, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> $90 isn't a lot of money, no, but for someone in my position it is (in terms of purchasing something like pickups).
> 
> I wouldn't say they are really in the price range of other sig models, aside from the Loomis sigs (at least the black chrome versions). The Slash, Dimebag, Mustaine, Thompson, Gus G, and Cazares are all cheaper (some significantly more than others).
> 
> ...



These aren't production pickups like the Nazgul or a JB. They are signature sets, like (as you said) the Jeff Loomis, Dimebag, Retribution, Dave Mustaine, Mick Thompson, etc. The prices for all of those vary. But they are all more than a typical production pickup. The Alpha/Omega do seem to be the most expensive ones though.

And yes, I did order a custom shop Omega. And I will stick to that because I want a Trembucker version with no logo  Seems like this run won't have an trembuckers.

I'm just happy they are making these available to the general public because I think they are great pickups.


EDIT:

Wait, wait. I was wrong. I see a note that says they will be offering a Trembucker version. "Available as a set, or individual neck or bridge pickups in 6, 7 or 8-string options. An additional Trembucker option is available in 6-string."


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 20, 2017)

ehh better than what I paid for my custom shop pups. I'm really interested in these pups but I guess I need a guitar to throw them in lol


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 20, 2017)

Well glad there is some good news finally. Prices are what I expected, still cheaper than the custom shop orders. 

Still gotta wait until March...


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 20, 2017)

I will be getting a 7 string set. And I still have a Custom Shop set that I'm waiting to find something to drop them into


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 7, 2017)

the SD webpage now has EQ charts up for the Alpha/Omega.

Looks like the Alpha has a similar EQ to the Sentient but with more treble. 
The Omega has a very similar EQ to the Full Shred but with an output just slightly hotter than the Pegasus.


----------



## chassless (Feb 7, 2017)

^ that's odd, because based on clips i heard i feel like the Omega has a rather different voicing than what i know of my trusty Full Shred. The Omega seems like it has more snarl and more modern mids.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 7, 2017)

chassless said:


> ^ that's odd, because based on clips i heard i feel like the Omega has a rather different voicing than what i know of my trusty Full Shred. The Omega seems like it has more snarl and more modern mids.



Agreed. It has a very snarly sound. The EQ chart on their site makes it seem like it's got no bass, no mids, and a ....-ton of treble. But that hasn't been my experience. It has a subdued low-end, yes. But it's tight. And lots of mid-range growl/snarl. And it's clear and bright, but I feel like it has less high-end than some other pickups. Or at least it's not overly harsh or brash in the highs.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 7, 2017)

chassless said:


> ^ that's odd, because based on clips i heard i feel like the Omega has a rather different voicing than what i know of my trusty Full Shred. The Omega seems like it has more snarl and more modern mids.



Full Shred actually has a pretty modern/contemporary tonal quality in my opinion (by this I mean: focused, good clarity, proggy). Throw a ceramic mag in it and I'm sure it would give more snarl and aggression. I've heard of a few people doing this and really liking the result (I think I saw this on the SeymourDuncan forums a few years ago).


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 7, 2017)

The Alpha/Omega are fantastic pickups, but they're still Seymour Duncans. These are production pickups and they're wound in a factory just alike the other pickups, the prices are radically higher than the other sets and that's a rough sell. At that point you might as well buy the actual Holcomb SE considering that - for the cost of the pickups you're getting an entire guitar at the price of 3 of these pickups.

Truth be told, they're nothing special that isn't readily available in SD's other pickups. And while they are cool people should understand that there's novelty and there is also royalties being paid to an artist. A percentage of signature model sales do go towards the artist, how much of that we don't know. 

I have a set that I pulled from my Limited Edition Core PRS and put into my Vik Duality, and I dig them a lot. But I'd be hard pressed to shell out $250+ for a pair.


----------

